# Goat in labor for 5 days?



## GoatieMama (Mar 7, 2019)

I searched the forums, but can't find an answer. I'm SO new to goats and I'm not sure if this is a concern. I have a goat who started with a bloody discharge and protruding vagina 5 days ago. Have witnessed some contractions and straining. Goat is eating, drinking, relieving herself. Does not seem to be in distress. How long could this safely go on for?


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 7, 2019)

I think if she was in actual active labor she would be dead by now. its most likely just doe code aka she will drive you crazy thinking she is ready to pop.


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 7, 2019)

My neighbor gave her a shot of antibiotic as a preventative. Amniotic sac not broken. Last night felt movement in her belly. Anxious to get home today & check her. I’m just concerned about bloody discharge & protruding for so long.


----------



## rosti (Mar 7, 2019)

Can you post a picture of the discharge, so we can get a better idea of what it looks like? How much discharge does she have? Do you have a certain due date on her?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 7, 2019)

I had a doe prolapse for about a week more than two weeks before she was due. I think it was positioning of kids. I think I posted pics under my 2018 kidding thread...

That being said...several things could be occurring. I have some questions.
1) Do you have a due date for this doe? 
2) What breed is the doe? What breed is the buck she was bred to? 
3) What is the doe’s age? 
4) Do you have any pictures of discharge or protrusion? Both perhaps? 
5) What antibiotic was given? (I’m not sure I understand why an antibiotic was given to be quite honest...)


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 7, 2019)

Pictures would be a big help. Also what you are describing as protruding, is probably her body just getting ready for labor. My Izzy looked like she was going to pop for weeks. If you can see or feel movement, then everything is fine. Is the straining happening while standing up? Does will stand and stretch their back out which helps babies get into position. Put some kind of block out for her, like a cinder clock. It will help her with the positioning. Izzy discharged for 3 days before giving birth.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 7, 2019)

Doe Code of Honor

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.

Author Unknown


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 7, 2019)

Makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 7, 2019)

@Wehner Homestead, have you seen this? https://onpasture.com/2018/01/08/ho...yHa870KcOMjiLa9a3c1gWwakzd3_l7l68TZS16lpsLJn4
Think it would work? BTY, you changed your avatar, didn't you?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 7, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> @Wehner Homestead, have you seen this? https://onpasture.com/2018/01/08/ho...yHa870KcOMjiLa9a3c1gWwakzd3_l7l68TZS16lpsLJn4
> Think it would work? BTY, you changed your avatar, didn't you?



Yes, I changed my avatar. 

I have mixed feelings on trying to control times. In my experience last year alone, we had Diamond kid early afternoon, Snowflake at 2am-I ended up pulling her first so who knows when she’d have had them if she could’ve done it on her own, Nellie mid afternoon, and Caramel mid evening. Cattle calve during the day here. Very few calves born at night. Occasional one right at sunrise.


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 7, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I had a doe prolapse for about a week more than two weeks before she was due. I think it was positioning of kids. I think I posted pics under my 2018 kidding thread...
> 
> That being said...several things could be occurring. I have some questions.
> 1) Do you have a due date for this doe?
> ...



Your post makes a lot of sense about the prolapse prepping the kids. 
1) not sure when she was bred
2) boer to boer. This is her second kidding. No problems the first time.
3) About 4? She’s a rescue.
4) Will try for pictures in the day time.
5) Penicillin. My neighbor thought a preventative dose couldn’t hurt. No fever.

I did find an article about breeding & kidding, which made me feel much better. She definitely does not have the long mucus discharge indicating imminent birth.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 7, 2019)

It would be a lot easier though.


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 7, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> Pictures would be a big help. Also what you are describing as protruding, is probably her body just getting ready for labor. My Izzy looked like she was going to pop for weeks. If you can see or feel movement, then everything is fine. Is the straining happening while standing up? Does will stand and stretch their back out which helps babies get into position. Put some kind of block out for her, like a cinder clock. It will help her with the positioning. Izzy discharged for 3 days before giving birth.



Thank you so much for the support. I got concerned when things didn’t move along, but I’m feeling now this is just “getting ready” for the big event.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 7, 2019)

GoatieMama said:


> Your post makes a lot of sense about the prolapse prepping the kids.
> 1) not sure when she was bred
> 2) boer to boer. This is her second kidding. No problems the first time.
> 3) About 4? She’s a rescue.
> ...


Lol, about the long discharge, because mine didn't either. just a little bit hanging out. Have you learned about the tail ligaments?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 7, 2019)

GoatieMama said:


> Your post makes a lot of sense about the prolapse prepping the kids.
> 1) not sure when she was bred
> 2) boer to boer. This is her second kidding. No problems the first time.
> 3) About 4? She’s a rescue.
> ...



Couple of things that you can do...
1) Check her temp (one dose of penicillin won’t do much- five day courses are usually prescribed for animals and sometimes longer.) 
2) check her ligaments - search it on this site. It’s been explained numerous times. (Hence, why I don’t see the need to type it out again. Sorry if that seems blunt.) 
3) some slightly bloody discharge isn’t uncommon. I’ve had a few have a few drops of bright red blood but it never amounted to much. 
4) Boer gestation is 150 days average (145-155 typically.) I’ll share a link to any easy, free calculator. You should be able to narrow down some of the timeline based on how long the prior person had her with a buck and how long you’ve had her. 

https://americangoatsociety.com/gestation-calculator.php


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 7, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Couple of things that you can do...
> 1) Check her temp (one dose of penicillin won’t do much- five day courses are usually prescribed for animals and sometimes longer.)
> 2) check her ligaments - search it on this site. It’s been explained numerous times. (Hence, why I don’t see the need to type it out again. Sorry if that seems blunt.)
> 3) some slightly bloody discharge isn’t uncommon. I’ve had a few have a few drops of bright red blood but it never amounted to much.
> ...


Many thanks!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 7, 2019)

@GoatieMama, Don't forget to post pics of mama and kid/kids when she has them.


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 7, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> Lol, about the long discharge, because mine didn't either. just a little bit hanging out. Have you learned about the tail ligaments?



Well, bad news. Just came out & the kid was front feet out, no head. My neighbor helped get the kid out, but it died within a minute. Rubbed with a towel, but it didn’t make it. So sad. Question now: would the placenta hang out if there were more kids in there? She’s up & eating without a care in the world.


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 7, 2019)

It feels like there’s something moving inside, but hard to tell.


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 7, 2019)

GoatieMama said:


> It feels like there’s something moving inside, but hard to tell.


Definitely feel 1 more kid. Is the order of events placenta, then the next kid? Usually how long?


----------



## rosti (Mar 8, 2019)

Usually no placenta until the kids are all out.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 8, 2019)

I am sorry you lost the kid. The placenta will have red things all over it where it was connected to the uterous. The placenta will come out a little at a time as it comes unconnected.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> Makes me laugh everytime.



Me too,  so i have it hanging in my kidding  pen as reminder and a giggle as i am going nuts waiting on them


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2019)

Darn....thought it was going to be a happy ending, so sorry about loosing the kid


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 8, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Darn....thought it was going to be a happy ending, so sorry about loosing the kid



Every situation is an opportunity to learn & do better next time. Thank you all for your guidance.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 8, 2019)

Yes it is. If you haven't yet, you have got to learn about checking tail ligaments. They are such a big help. I always know when time is near now and that I need to keep a close watch. I never knew that before I joined here. Did she have anymore? Do you have anymore goats to kid?


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 9, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> Yes it is. If you haven't yet, you have got to learn about checking tail ligaments. They are such a big help. I always know when time is near now and that I need to keep a close watch. I never knew that before I joined here. Did she have anymore? Do you have anymore goats to kid?


This was all. She was rescued, so we don’t know a lot about her history. I ‘ve been reading like mad the last few days to prepare for future kidding.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2019)

GoatieMama said:


> This was all. She was rescued, so we don’t know a lot about her history. I ‘ve been reading like mad the last few days to prepare for future kidding.



I did the same thing, got three rescues, rehomed one to a companion home wher she will never be bred, one i had to put down as her bones were so brittle she broke her leg in several places and the other is still here, but a grumpy ol girl...lol.  will now only rescue HEALTHY goats with some background and health information....and I see them first......otherwise  its a set up for heartbreak for me.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2019)

It is a knee jerk reaction to rescue a poor mistreated sick animal. That can bring disease to your farm, that you don't want. If you do this, be sure to quarantine! We went to a kill pen for horses and bought a bag of bones. Looking at her picture on FB, I just couldn't keep my eyes off her for 2 days before I showed her to my husband. We went the next day and brought her home. We quarantined her for 90 days, fed her, and she bloomed into a beautiful horse.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm so sorry the kid died.  Luckily the doe survived and will be ok to breed again.  In this instance I have got on here late.  I would have recommended checking inside the doe if she was straining.  Straining for a while, then stopping labor, then straining and stopping again usually means that the kid/lamb cannot pass through the pelvis due to dystocia.  It is usually a mal presentation as in this case where the head was turned backwards.  By pushing this kid back into the birth canal and pulling the head around, it could have delivered.  Since this doe was doing this for several days, she was probably in labor that long.  Does can stop their labor at will and do if they have a problem giving birth (It is also in the Doe Code of Honor - "Stop labor as soon as the human comes into the barn").  In 30 years raising goats and sheep and as a 4-H leader, I have had to rearrange many kids that were presenting with a back (worst), butt (second worst), or shoulder  with head back (3rd worst).  I have pulled a lot of kids, usually quads or very large singles.  The most successful way is to be proactive and go in and check for the position of the kid.  Oh yes, be sure you are pulling legs from the same kid or lamb.  Multiples like to confuse you. 

Unknown breeding dates are why I am so pushy about telling people about the benefits of putting breeding harnesses on bucks and rams before exposing does for breeding.  In large commercial herds of 100-1000 and more, this is not done because most lambing will be on open pasture.  The rancher often takes his chances with losing a lamb or kid because it is not personal like our small herds.  It is too much work compared to the loss of one animal to make sure to bring that many ewes/does inside a building.  In addition, the large commercial rancher culls all does/ewes that do not routinely give birth unaided to multiples by their 2nd kidding/lambing.  He does not keep cute animals, only productive ones. 

For the small rancher - up to 100 animals - any loss is a big $$ loss.  For those of us with personal attachment to our animals, any life loss is heart wrenching.  So I really recommend putting a breeding harness on your buck/ram.  You change the crayon color every  2-3 weeks and check every day for butt marks.  (See my avatar).  The reason for changing the crayon color is that the doe/ewe cycles about every 21 days.  By changing the color, if she remarks you have the new date on your calendar.  Depending on the number of animals you are breeding, and the territory you may find tht the crayons only last a week or so.  I like to change them more frequently, but depending on whether your ram/buck is tame, you may need a helper to catch him.  The nice thing about this harness is that it unbuckles without having to readjust the straps.  Although the instructions (and you tube video) show easily snapping out the crayon and replacing it without removing the harness, I find it easier to halter and tie the ram/buck then remove the harness to replace the crayon.  You can replace the crayon without crawling under the animal, getting smeared with crayon, and/or ram/buck stink.  Yes, rams do have an odor.  The scent glands are on their heads and the back of their forelegs just like a buck. I prefer to avoid touching those areas so removing the harness works for me.  

Once the does/ewes are marked and no longer remark you can remove the harness.  I like to wash it in dishwashing detergent to cut the oil.  Vinegar can also cut the stink.  I store it in a plastic bag.)  Use the gestation calendar or count days, 155 days is normal for goats and sheep.  Now you have your due date and can relax.  You can have the kidding/lambing stall ready and bring the does/ewes in several days to a week ahead of their due dates to get them settled in the lambing jugs.  Also they are confined where you can check their ligaments, etc.  Only a few days of being restricted to the ranch, constant monitoring, etc. instead of weeks of guessing.

We have used marking harnesses over the past 25 years and they really work well.  No guessing or wondering if she is bred, or when she will surprise you, and if your flock needs to produce to pay its way, you can cull unproductive or barren animals.  It is also a good way to check on your buck/ram's usefulness too.  If your does/ewes are continually remarking or not producing from a particular stud, you can cull him.  This is not just for those of us interested in production, but knowing when the doe is due you are able to interpret signs and intervene before losing a kid or even worse, the doe.

I have used various brands of marking harnesses over the years.  After giving all mine away when my children graduated from 4-h I had to repurchase.  The newer ones are mostly garbage.  The straps are narrow and the buckles don't hold properly.  They fall off or break.  After trying several, we found Matingmark to be the best, and most like the old ones we had with the wide straps and clip buckles.  They stay in place.  The crayons are different, since they clip in with a push button instead of the normal pin design.  I now have about 6 crayons I cannot use (if anyone wants them) but since the harnesses that hold them are unusable, I would have purchased new Matingmark crayons in several colors.  Matingmark crayons also come in 3 types - Hot, Medium, and Cold weather.  I purchased the Hot weather and Medium weather crayons since all reviews of the Cold weather crayons said that they did not mark properly. 

This may sound like I have stock in this company but I do not!  LOL  This is just the only marking harness I have been able to find that did not either:
1.  Have the buckles immediately break
2.  Have the straps loosen so it falls off or gets rubbed off the ram
3.  Shift position so the crayon does not mark on the ewe but on other stuff

Anyway, I am ordering another one today for my second ram since I am getting ready to separate the ewes into 2 breeding flocks.  Try using a breeding harness, and you will really be happy with knowing exactly when to expect kids/lambs.  I think it is worth the money not to stress so much.


----------



## GoatieMama (Mar 14, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I did the same thing, got three rescues, rehomed one to a companion home wher she will never be bred, one i had to put down as her bones were so brittle she broke her leg in several places and the other is still here, but a grumpy ol girl...lol.  will now only rescue HEALTHY goats with some background and health information....and I see them first......otherwise  its a set up for heartbreak for me.



I have an experienced goat friend who says there’s no such thing as a free goat. Words of wisdom.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 15, 2019)

I always try to pen breed so I have dates. I think of the 60+ does that I will have freshen this year there are 6 or 7 that I don't have dates on. I also use multiple bucks as I have multiple breeds so I try to keep that sorted out too.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 15, 2019)

Only way to keep your sanity!  It was especially important with our dairy does since we had to be there to whisk the kids away and only feed heat treated colostrum and pasteurized milk.  We used to breed about 20-25 and then sort out as to keepers for the kids' show string and groups.


----------

